# Ordering Prescription Meds Online



## sharonandbill (Jan 18, 2009)

My husband and I are planning to retire to Ajijic /Lake Chappala area in the near future. We are thrilled to have found this forum and have many questions. To start, we have cancelled our health Ins. due to premiums being 1200 per month. We are trying to find a reputable online pharmacy. Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome.
We buy all of our medications here, in Mexico, at local 'Farmacias'. Prices, in general, are much less than in the USA and also less than any online source that we have found. Once established, you might look into membership in the Mexican IMSS program. They will provide coverage for less than half of your monthly fee in the USA; per year! If you are willing to wait in line each month, they will provide routine medications at no charge, when available.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

sharonandbill said:


> My husband and I are planning to retire to Ajijic /Lake Chappala area in the near future. We are thrilled to have found this forum and have many questions. To start, we have cancelled our health Ins. due to premiums being 1200 per month. We are trying to find a reputable online pharmacy. Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.


As RV said, you will want to buy your required pharmaceuticals down here rather than through an on-line phamacy. You will find just about any medication you need widely available and cheaper than in the U.S. and, if you are over 60 you will get an even further discount with a discount card for the elderly.

You were wise to cancel that terribly expensive U.S. medical insurance. We carry major medical in Mexico through AXA, the largest or one of the largest insurance companies in the world and we are covered for everything above our $25,000 Peso deductible (about $1,700USD at current exchange rates) and I mean _*everything *_including private suites in the best hospitals and unlimited coverage, That policy, which costs us about $300 a month (and I am 67 years old) also covers us for $50,000USD in emergency care when we are anywhere in the world outside of Mexico including medical evacuation back to Mexico for long term care. 

You will find once you are here that medical coverage in Mexico is way cheaper than in the U.S. and usually greatly superior in quality. I should know, I just had major dangerous gall bladder surgery in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas at a fraction of the cost had I been in the U.S. and the physicians were top notch across the board. Incidentally, Chiapas is the poorest state in Mexico so you can imagine how good the medical care is in places such as Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey where medical facilities rival any on the planet.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been given a '****** price' a couple of times by doctors here. Canceling your US medical insurance is a good idea only if you don't need medical care between now and the 'near future' unless you really cannot make the payments. Once you are here, it's a different story.


----------

